# Pour mythoner en tout impunité



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

http://jesuismytho.free.fr

Franchement j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux (les traditionnels perdu.com étant hors-catégories)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2006)

J'adore. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Je ne suis pas mytho, j&#8217;ai vraiment deux ailes au cul


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Je peux pas être mytho...

Suis Dieu.....


----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas mytho, j&#8217;ai vraiment deux ailes au cul


Montres les


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Montres les


----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>


ça me laisse sceptique


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

Mouais, enfin limite, on peut mentir direct sur ce thread, plutôt que de le faire sur un autre site...

*Je possède l'intégrale des CDs de Lorie en double édition collector saucisson, je suis l'inventeur du Godemichet goût concombre, je me suis tapé tous les stormtroopers de l'Empire à la queue leu leu dans un placard en 2h 45min 54s... *


Facile !


----------



## House M.D. (8 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> je me suis tapé tous les stormtroopers de l'Empire à la queue leu leu dans un placard en 2h 45min 54s... [/B]



Wai wai, tu dis ça, mais t'as un truc : c'est comme pour le reste, ton engin est pas naturel, c'est du composite


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

C'est une reproduction d'appareil génital de Wookie en polystirène expansé sur armature de balsa équipé d'un motivateur hyperdrive TX812 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2006)

Je ne ment jamais...


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2006)

J'ai dit jamais!!!...


----------



## House M.D. (8 Janvier 2006)

Tu viens pas d'en faire un?


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> ça me laisse sceptique



Tu les trouves pas jolies?


----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Tu les trouves pas jolies?


Si mais j'aimerais voir sur quoi elles sont fixées


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Si mais j'aimerais voir sur quoi elles sont fixées


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas être mytho...
> 
> Suis Dieu.....



Et blasphémateur avec ça !

Signé : Dieu


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et blasphémateur avec ça !
> 
> Signé : Dieu


Celui du bas, hein Doc*Evil*


----------



## joubichou (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>


Putain c'est vrai !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Celui du bas, hein Doc*Evil*


Non. Et je le prouve :


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non. Et je le prouve :



 Alors c&#8217;est toi le créateur de cette foutu planète&#8230;Une question idiote, pourquoi avoir créé les moustiques ? Franchement ça sert à rien et ça emmerde tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Alors c?est toi le créateur de cette foutu planète?Une question idiote, pourquoi avoir créé les moustiques ? Franchement ça sert à rien et ça emmerde tout le monde.



Remplace "moustiques" par "humains" et tu obtiendras une question que se posent bien d'autres espèces animales.

Une autre question ?


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Enfin moi, c&#8217;est surtout les moustiques qui m&#8217;agressent en été, alors... (Bien que la graisse est aussi agressive en cette période&#8230


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est une reproduction d'appareil génital de Wookie en polystirène expansé sur armature de balsa équipé d'un motivateur hyperdrive TX812 :rateau:




Non il a piqué le machin cybernétique de Vador 
Sinon je voulais dire que je suis Steve Jobs 

bon ok je sors


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2006)

Et moi, je ne suis pas un vrai canard.  

Ah non, merde ! Ça, c'est vrai.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Je construis mes ordis. moi-même...et comme j'aime pas les poires je met une pomme dessus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je ne suis pas un vrai canard.
> 
> Ah non, merde ! Ça, c'est vrai.




Pffffttttt quel mytho, çui là !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pffffttttt quel mytho, çui là !



Un mytho sans moto.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2006)

Je suis intelligent
et drôle
Je connais personnellement le guitariste de michele Torr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je suis intelligent
> et drôle
> Je connais personnellement le guitariste de michele Torr



Y'a un truc vrai : tu connais personnellement le guitariste de michele Torr !


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

Je suis pas un canard... mais un pigeon en réalité...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Steve n'arrête pas de me téléphoner pour me demander ce qu'il doit présenter demain


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Janvier 2006)

Je suis ma propre compagnie aérienne


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Steve n'arrête pas de me téléphoner pour me demander ce qu'il doit présenter demain



Ben, sa pomme...


----------



## MrStone (9 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je connais personnellement le guitariste de michele Torr



Pauvre homme


----------



## kaviar (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Steve n'arrête pas de me téléphoner pour me demander ce qu'il doit présenter demain


Toi aussi !!!!! Il voulait que je participe ce soir à la démo live de la dernière iSight USB !!!! Je te jure quel sans gène. Comme si je n'avais que cela à faire !!!!


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi !!!!! Il voulait que je participe ce soir à la démo live de la dernière iSight USB !!!! Je te jure quel sans gène. Comme si je n'avais que cela à faire !!!!




S'il continue je lui supprime son compte .Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2006)

Mackie vient de se lever une taupe d'enfert ! un canon, J'vous dis pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Steve n'arrête pas de me téléphoner pour me demander ce qu'il doit présenter demain



Je lui ai filé ton numéro. Perso, j'en pouvais plus.


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai filé ton numéro. Perso, j'en pouvais plus.



ben alors, Dieu sait pas laisser un téléphone décroché !  Je suis déçu, je sens que je vais avoir mon chemin de Damas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2006)

Steve m'a demandé de le remplacer ce soir. Je lui ai répondu : "Désolé, je ne peux pas. Ce soir, je remplace Sarkozy".  (pas de politique, merci ).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Trop d'mytho peut mener au mitard,
parfois.


----------



## Fondug (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est dans ce thread que j'peux dire que j'ai commencé un régime ?


----------



## MrStone (10 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie vient de se lever une taupe d'enfert ! un canon, J'vous dis pas ...



Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas voulu écrire "vient de se *couler* une taupe d'enfer" ??? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2006)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas voulu écrire "vient de se *couler* une taupe d'enfer" ??? :mouais:



Non non, pas d'erreur, moi, quand je mythonne, je mythonne !


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Je n'irais pas sur le Store, Je n'irais pas sur le Store,Je n'irais pas sur le Store.......:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'irais pas sur le Store, Je n'irais pas sur le Store,Je n'irais pas sur le Store.......:rateau:



la moindre des choses serait de me tenir la porte...


----------

